

Fighting to Keep Linux on PS3 - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/03/hacker-vows-to-fight-sony-ps3-update-restore-linux-support.ars

======
NateLawson
This is definitely in response to the geohot hypervisor exploit. When they say
"security update", they mean they're addressing a threat to their profit
model. Pirated games and cheat modes for network play will be coming out in
the future. The more Sony slows that down, the more revenue for both them and
game developers.

What's interesting about this is that there is a good argument to be made for
the availibility of Linux keeping hackers from showing much interest in the
PS3 for a while. They may have bought their ~3 years of no piracy by providing
Linux support. The other thing they did well was closely integrating the drive
firmware with the core OS security, something Microsoft did not do with the
Xbox360.

I previously wrote up a technical description of the exploit below. The
comments section is pretty interesting as well.

[http://rdist.root.org/2010/01/27/how-the-ps3-hypervisor-
was-...](http://rdist.root.org/2010/01/27/how-the-ps3-hypervisor-was-hacked/)

~~~
acg
Why is it "definitely", besides the curious timing?

~~~
potatolicious
Because in an interview late last year (no link handy, sorry), Sony reiterated
its commitment to Linux on PS3. Why would they pull a 180 within months of
making that announcement?

------
ehnus
I think the geohot hack is just a red herring given that the PS3 Slim was
released months before this hack happened and that it had no provision for
Other OS installs. It is still terrible that this happening though.

~~~
sliverstorm
I wouldn't be surprised if removal of Other OS support was purely a cost-
cutting device. There could easily have been some component they removed, or
some part they downgraded, that allowed Linux to run on the PS3 Fat.
Alternatively, it could be the Slim would have needed new drivers, and they
didn't want to deal with that.

------
acg
It's interesting that Linux support is being withdrawn months after Linux was
used as part of a memory exploit to break the PS3 security. PS3 machine owners
could ask who owns the machine in their front room.

~~~
GHFigs
_PS3 machine owners could ask who owns the machine in their front room._

They own the machine. They do not own Sony's firmware.

~~~
acg
Today, it seems, that others don't really see it that way either:
<http://techdirt.com/articles/20100331/0128358800.shtml>

